

Ask HN: what message queue should I use? - aitoehigie

There are a myriad of message queue systems out there e.g. RabbitMQ, ZeroMQ, RestMS, etc. I would like to know which one HN users might be using in production and would recommend?
======
stonemetal
We use ActiveMQ at work it seems to work pretty well. I play around with
zeroMQ at home, it is a much different experience it is much more low level
than RabbitMQ. It is more like a intelligent socket library rather than a
message oriented middle ware.

------
Skywing
We use RabbitMQ. We use it with Celery (Python). I haven't had an issue with
it, yet.

